

The yogurt company growing as fast as Google and Facebook - radimm
http://postcards.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2013/06/10/chobani-yogurt-google-facebook/

======
jval
He's a great entrepreneur, and I don't think for a second that technology has
a monopoly on great entrepreneurs, but the reality is that you don't get into
technology because of the revenue growth, but rather for the profits growth.

You can make revenue quickly in any industry, but it is very difficult to make
it on the kind of margins you see in technology.

